# Hardware online/offline vergleichen ?



## maddin (16 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine gebrauchte Anlage verlagert bekommen, in der eine S7-400 verbaut ist.
An dem 400er Rack müßte ich eine CP-Komponente tauschen. Diese lässt sich aber nicht 1:1 tauschen, sondern die Hardware müßte aktualisiert werden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das mitgelieferte Archiv aktuell ist.
Die Bausteine waren nicht unterschiedlich, ob dies bei der Hardware allerdings auch zutrifft, weiß ich nicht.
Wie kann ich feststellen, ob es Unterschiede zwischen projektierter und installierter Hardware gibt ?
Gibt es da evtl. auch so eine Art Zeitstempel, der auf der CPU hinterlegt wird ?

Gruß maddin


----------



## marlob (16 April 2010)

Wenn du mit der HW-Konfig online gehst, zeigt er dir an ob deine
Offline und Online Version identisch ist bzw. wo Unterschiede sind


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2010)

*Systemdaten vergleichen*

Die Hardware-Konfiguration steckt in den *Systemdaten (SDB)* -> also Systemdaten Offline/Online 
vergleichen! 
Die Systemdaten sind im gleichen Bausteine-Ordner wie die Programmbausteine.
Ein Doppelklick auf die Systemdaten zeigt dann auch die Zeitstempel der Erstellung.

Sind die Systemdaten Offline/Online unterschiedlich, dann kann man "Details" anklicken.
Die Detail-Angaben sind aber meistens ziemlich ungenau.
Wenn man die Unterschiede ganz genau wissen will gibt es m.W. nur die Möglichkeit,
die Hardware-Konfiguration Offline und Online in eine Textdatei zu exportieren und
die beiden Textdateien dann Zeile für Zeile zu vergleichen.
HW-Konfig: Station > Exportieren...

Gruß
Harald


----------



## R.Blum (16 April 2010)

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Siemens sich mit Details sehr stark zurückhält wenn man die Systemdaten vergleichen möchte.

Man bekommt im günstigsten Fall angezeigt, dass sich Beispielsweise die Profibuskonfiguration verändert hat, aber nicht genau, was verändert ist.

Eine, wenn auch aufwendige Möglichkeit ist, die HW-Konfiguration in eine Textdatei zu exportieren und diese anschließend vergleichen.
Das germeine ist nur, dass die Reihenfolge der Baugruppen in der Liste nicht stimmen wird. Zur Not die Textblöcke manuell per Copy PAste verschieben und dann einen ASCII Vergleich durchführen. Auf diese Weise kann man auch Glück haben Baugruppen gegen andere austauschen zu können, die HW-Konfig ansonsten nicht zulässt. Anschließend kann diese Textdatei wieder importiert werden und die HW-kann neu übersetzt werden.

Der ASCII-Vergleich ist die einzige mir bekannte zuverlässige Methode um herauszubekommen, in welchen Details sich zwei HW-Konfigs unterscheiden.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## fred (17 April 2010)

Mir stellt sich hier erst mal die Frage, welchen Sinn es überhaupt machen soll, im SimaticManager eine andere Hardwarekonfiguration einzutragen als die tatsächlich physikalisch vorhanden Hardware? Vor allem wenn man noch von der Anlage steht und sieht welche Hardware verbaut ist, so ist es doch ziemlich einfach dies so in der Hardwarekonfiguration einzutragen.


----------



## PN/DP (17 April 2010)

*Wie kommt es zu unterschiedlichen HW-Konfigurationen?*



fred schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich hier erst mal die Frage, welchen Sinn es überhaupt machen soll, im SimaticManager eine andere Hardwarekonfiguration einzutragen als die tatsächlich physikalisch vorhanden Hardware?


Es macht keinen Sinn. Es kommt aber öfters vor, daß die HW-Konfig in einem Step7-Projekt nicht 
mit der tatsächlichen aktuellen HW-Konfiguration der Anlage übereinstimmt. Dafür sind fast immer 
Nachlässigkeiten der involvierten Programmierer die Ursache.

Die Hardware-Konfiguration besteht nicht nur aus den Bestellnummern der sichtbaren Baugruppen.
Die HW-Konfig umfasst auch die von außen nicht sichtbare Parametrierung von Baugruppen und CPUs, 
die vergebenen Baugruppen-E/A-Adressen, die Verbindungs-Projektierung, Bus-Profile, Slave-Adressen, 
Stationsnamen, Routing-Tabellen, ...

Sogut wie keine größere Anlage wird von der Errichtung über den gesamten Lebenszyklus vom selben 
Programmierer betreut. Nach Ablauf der Hersteller-Gewährleistung fühlen sich viele Hersteller nicht 
mehr verantwortlich, das aktuelle Step7-Projekt im Archiv zu haben. Besonders, wenn zwischenzeitlich 
andere Programmierer Erweiterungen und Programmänderungen vorgenommen haben.
Wenn beim Hersteller mehrere Programmierer arbeiten, dann sind viele Hersteller nicht in der Lage oder 
willens, die Projektänderungen ihrer verschiedenen Programmierer in ein konsistentes aktuelles 
Step7-Projekt einzuarbeiten oder gar ein fortlaufendes ChangeLog-Dokument zu führen.
Das kostet nämlich Zeit und damit Geld.

Oft werden mehrere Projektänderungen von verschiedenen Programmierern mit verschiedenen Notebooks 
und womöglich verschiedenen Step7-Versionen vorgenommen. Die Projekt-Synchronisation vor und nach 
dem Einsatz unterbleibt aber, weil das ja Zeit kostet. 
Oder ein Programmierer fährt sofort nach einer Änderung auf eine andere Baustelle, oder das Notebook 
crasht, oder der Programmierer verläßt die Firma, oder der Anwender wünscht eine kleine Änderung im 
Programm und der Hersteller rückt das Step7-Projekt nicht raus und verlangt für die simple Änderung 
utopische Preise, so daß sich nun ein anderer Programmierer völlig ohne Step7-Projekt an der Anlage 
zu schaffen macht, oder ein Programmierer tauscht eine Baugruppe gegen einen Nachfolgetyp, oder ...
So kommt es, daß es verschiedene Projektstände gibt, wovon keine exakt der Realität entspricht.

Die Unterschiede können auch in der HW-Konfig liegen. Nicht alle Änderungen der HW-Konfig müssen in 
die Anlage eingespielt werden, weil sie auf die Funktion der Anlage keinen wesentlichen Einfluß haben 
(oder konnten nicht, weil die Anlage zu der Zeit nicht gestoppt werden konnte). Trotzdem werden sie 
als Unterschiede in der HW-Konfig gemeldet. Das betrifft z.B. Stationsname, Anlagenkennzeichen, 
Ortskennzeichen, Kommentare zu DP-Slaves, Netz-Name, S7-Subnetz-ID, Routing-Tabellen, ...

Der Anwender der Anlage muß seine Anlage am Laufen halten und egal bei welchem Baugruppen-Ausfall die 
Funktion der Anlage schnell wieder herstellen können. Also macht er für den Fall eines Ausfalls der CPU 
oder MemoryCard zumindest einen kompletten AG-Abzug als Backup. Damit sind aber Störungs-Diagnose 
und eventuelle Programmänderungen sehr schwierig. Irgendwann muß dann meist der Anwender aus den 
verschiedenen Projekt-Versionen "das richtige" Step7-Projekt rekonstruieren.
Die Programm-Bausteine sind relativ leicht zu rekonstruieren, gibt es doch in Step7 eine leistungsfähige 
Baustein-Vergleichsfunktion. Hier gehen höchstens Kommentare und Symboliken verloren, was aber keinen 
Einfluß auf das Programm hat.
Die HW-Konfig zu rekonstruieren ist dagegen viel schwieriger, weil Step7 da kaum Unterstützung gibt,
außer den lapidaren Hinweisen, daß Unterschiede vorhanden sind. 

Solange man nicht exakt weiß, welche Unterschiede das sind und warum, ist das Einspielen einer solchen 
unterschiedlichen HW-Konfig für Menschen und Maschinen mit hohem Risiko verbunden!

Gruß
Harald


----------



## R.Blum (24 April 2010)

Ich hatte in der vergangenen Woche das Vergnügen an diversen Anlagen des Kunden die Softwarestände zu überprüfen. Die Steuerungen sind teilweise mehr als 25Jahre alt, das älteste Schätzchen war ein Anlagenverbund bestehend aus mehreren S5-130W. Nebenbei, ich bin immer noch nicht fertig, weil es sehr zeitraubend ist, nicht nur bei HW-Konfig Unterschieden, sondern auch bei Programmunterschieden, das am besten passende Projekt zu finden um damit den Abgleich durchzuführen.
Es bleibt nur die Konfiguration zu exportieren und einen ASCII-Vergleich durchzuführen um dann zu interpretieren, ob die Unterschiede nun relevant sind, oder nicht.
Mir sind dabei nicht nur S7- sondern auch S5-basierte Anlagen in die Finger gekommen, was soll ich sagen; teilweise passt die HW-Konfig nicht, weil jemand ein anderes, neueres Gerät mit einer anderen Bestellnummer eingebaut hat, das war bei einer C7-626, davon gibt es etliche Versionen. Offensichtlich war der Austauscher nicht in der Lage das Gerät richtig zu konfigurieren, denn selbst die Analogeingänge waren FALSCH, besser, garnicht eingestellt, 0-10V, statt 4-20mA, dafür hat man dann die Skalierung der Analogeingänge im Programm zurechtgebogen. An anderen Anlagen fehlten Bausteine im Projekt, die einfach aus dem AG abzuziehen macht nur bedingt Sinn, denn dann sind sie unkommentiert, und im Falle von FB's gibt es Probleme mit den Instanz-DBs, es ist einfach alles undokumentiert. Bei S5-basierten Anlagen durfte ich as bis zu 5 Projekten wählen, weil es verschiedene Ablageorte gab, aber auch weil im gleichen Projektordner mehrere S5D Dateien vorhanden waren und offensichtlich nach Lust und Laune mal die eine, mal die andere für Anpassungsarbeiten verwendet wurde.
Wer als schuldiger auszumachen ist, lässt sich schwer sagen, Der BU-Chef, weil er seine Leute nicht im Griff hat und diese munter drrauf los ändern ohne genau zu wissen was sie tun, oder der Lieferant, der Änderungen macht ohne auf Inkositenzen zu achten. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele, die Liste ließe sich noch verlängern, aber so etwas in der art dürfte jedem mit Berufspraxis bereits untergekommen sein, der Faktor Mensch, stellt eine erhebliche Fehlerquelle dar, die wohl nie ganz auszumerzen sein wird. Solange das so bleibt, sind externe Programmierer die Retter in der Not, wenn mal wieder nichts mehr geht.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## LoKo (26 April 2010)

Dem oben genannten gibts eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen, allerdings habe ich da evtl. etwas das die Schmerzen des Zeilenvergleichs einer exportierten HW-Konfig ein bischen lindert.

Das Programm heisst WinDiff und vergleicht Textdateien und macht auf unterschidliche Zeilen aufmerksam. Ganz praktisch das Teil.

Schau mal hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinDiff


----------



## JörgK (26 April 2010)

Als Alternative zu einem Programm von KleinWeich bietet sich das OpenSource-Tool WinMerge für derartige Vergleiche an: http://winmerge.org/


----------



## Stupido (22 März 2014)

Hallo Leute ! Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu dem Import Export! Der HW Konfig! Wenn mein offline Projekt unterschiedlich ist zu online kann ich das online exportieren und offline importieren?! Dann hätte ich ja ein passendes Projekt! Das wäre ja aber schon fast zu einfach 
Gruß Mo


----------



## dzsy7ri (17 März 2015)

Gibt's Erkenntnisse Stupido? Oder sonstwer? Funktioniert das letztgenannte Verfahren?


----------

